# can you tell me what you think of these papers



## Randi (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Randi (Aug 3, 2010)

here's a picture of my pitty she-ra


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I would say you have an American Bully and not an American Pit Bull Terrier. I don't know bully bloodlines enough to tell you how good or bad they may be.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Your ped is definately a bully pedigree.
depends on how you look at it if its good or bad


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

google those dogs and look at the pics of them and research them find out any info you can then make up your own opinion.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I think I have to near sightedness (sp) to even read that pedigree.How in the heck did y'all even read all that little stuff?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Hold down the CTRL button while scrolling with your mouse (if you have the scrolly wheel) and you can zoom in or out


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Aha!Thank you!I didn't even know you could do that!:rofl:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes you have an American Bully based on that pedigree and I agree that you should turn int he UKC paperwork or ABKC paperwork since they are the bully registry. The quality of dog remains to be seen in how they mature. Since it is a scatter bred pedigree, meaning hardly any common dogs in the ped that we can tell, it is hard to say what they will mature into. Either way it's a cute pup and being scatter bred is not the end of the world I have some great scatter bred working dogs.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

dixieland said:


> Aha!Thank you!I didn't even know you could do that!:rofl:


:rofl: :hammer: Neither did I Lisa2, lol!! Thanks Carrie for teaching us that!! Much appreciated!


----------



## CaLIbleedsBLuEz (Jan 1, 2010)

sorry noob here.....buy scatter bred you mean?.....on one or 2 bloodline?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm glad you asked Cali... Scatterbred does not mean 1 or 2 or even 3 bloodlines... it means that there isn't any rhyme or reason behind the pedigree (none of the dogs were bred with a purpose in mind) so that means they have a BUNCH of different lines mashed together.


----------



## CaLIbleedsBLuEz (Jan 1, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'm glad you asked Cali... Scatterbred does not mean 1 or 2 or even 3 bloodlines... it means that there isn't any rhyme or reason behind the pedigree (none of the dogs were bred with a purpose in mind) so that means they have a BUNCH of different lines mashed together.


0 ok.....thanks


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Man not a single title working or show in that whole ped. that makes me sad


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mostly bully lines, a few go back to gotti line. but it is pretty scattered. hard to tell what it is going to look like because there is still little consistancy in the bullies. looks as if the pup is going to be good sized dog hope it comes out like you hoped.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree with above. Good luck with the pup. Any plans?? I will say that the Gaff is nice stuff (if you want the showy Amstaff type of dog)


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Ok, Well that pedigree has 90% bully line. 
Notorious Juan Gotty stands out, as he is one of the most well known bullies...
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [68594] :: NOTORIOUS JUAN GOTTY
Chain Gangs Butthead is another thick short bully....
Pr Chain Gang Butthead pedigree information - American Pit Bull Terrier

Whenever I see the Notorious Juan Gotty in any pedigree, I wonder... Mainly because Juan Gotty's lineage on his fathers side cannot be tracked beyond his father a.k.a. sire. 
There was alot of controversy and rumors that Juan Gotty is mixed with english bulldogs and other breeds to create the massive chest that he has.

Look at the pictures on the 2 peds i pulled up and you will see bully all the way


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

American Bully Online Pedigree not sure if this helps any but this is gottis fathers ped info for anyother ?'s about how he is bred you need to talk to mr. moore him self just to let you know there is more info then you posted


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

FamilyLinePits said:


> Ok, Well that pedigree has 90% bully line.
> Notorious Juan Gotty stands out, as he is one of the most well known bullies...
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [68594] :: NOTORIOUS JUAN GOTTY
> 
> ...


I just love how Gotty's lineage become incomplete because people don't bother to look any further than half a ped they find online...

Viewing Pedigree Details for Notorious Juan Gotty - Bully Breed Resource

Now if you look at Gotty above he does not have the massive chest from being over weight and unconditioned as he does in his older age.

Gotty agian is a well know "bully" from people not doing any research and just going with what they hear.

Gotty was bred to everything under the sun and made many bullies but he also was bred to many fine dogs to produce more fine UKC show APBTS, or Amstaffs depending on opinion.

The only reason Gotty has the reputation he has was to make more money. Amstaff puppies don't sell for as much as AmBully puppies. Nor do they stud for as much.

This ped is incorrect Chain Gang Barney is 'PR' GRAY LINE'S RAIDER II sire not 'PR' WESTBROOKS CAMACHO DO GOOD
Well according to the UKC anyhow.



heflinskennel said:


> American Bully Online Pedigree not sure if this helps any but this is gottis fathers ped info for anyother ?'s about how he is bred you need to talk to mr. moore him self just to let you know there is more info then you posted


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

gamer said:


> Man not a single title working or show in that whole ped. that makes me sad


 That is what I was thinking too. I can't really read it to see any of the names of the dogs to comment on anything else...


----------

